# What's up with all the "testimonials"?



## geezer (Sep 23, 2010)

This used to be a nice place to hang out and get a variety of opinions. But lately I'm seeing a couple of threads swamped by what appears to be an endless string of _testimonials_ in favor of a certain, lesser known branch of WC. I'm all for learning about different branches and lineages... but this looks more like an advertising campaign. And it has about as much chance of converting the rest of us among the "unwashed masses" as those really annoying preachers that scream at you from the street corner. So my question is "What the heck is going on here?!?"


----------



## bribrius (Sep 23, 2010)

geezer said:


> This used to be a nice place to hang out and get a variety of opinions. But lately I'm seeing a couple of threads swamped by what appears to be an endless string of _testimonials_ in favor of a certain, lesser known branch of WC. I'm all for learning about different branches and lineages... but this looks more like an advertising campaign. And it has about as much chance of converting the rest of us among the "unwashed masses" as those really annoying preachers that scream at you from the street corner. So my question is "What the heck is going on here?!?"


 

i completley agree. Everyone should be in the fma section..


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 24, 2010)

geezer said:


> This used to be a nice place to hang out and get a variety of opinions. But lately I'm seeing a couple of threads swamped by what appears to be an endless string of _testimonials_ in favor of a certain, lesser known branch of WC. I'm all for learning about different branches and lineages... but this looks more like an advertising campaign. And it has about as much chance of converting the rest of us among the "unwashed masses" as those really annoying preachers that scream at you from the street corner. So my question is "What the heck is going on here?!?"


 
I suppose you are talking about me are you Geezer ?
I was not aware I was being preachy , but if that is the perception then I apologise.

I thought people were a bit interested in my posts and the training methods , but if not then I will be sure and  tone it down in future.
I am a passionate follower of the Tsui Seung Tin method and I do advocate his way , but only because he is far too humble a man to promote himself. 

Whereas some others of lesser skill ( in my opinion ) are only far to happy to bask in the limelight and promote themselves shamelessly.


----------



## bully (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought you were talking about all the flipping flag stuff!! Not got a clue what thats all about.

Not noticed anything else, surley you aren't talking about MJM????? I never see any promotion or my way is the only way in his posts.

There is nothing to tone down MJM, carry on posting as you do, I am interested in your training methods.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Sep 24, 2010)

I too took the same interpretation as bully, I'd be pretty surprised if otherwise, I'm pretty sure he is among those who enjoy hearing a well informed alternative take on things. I must agree that the main post being updated has been that of the black flag.. I guess I should be more active in posting if I don't like it.


----------



## cwk (Sep 24, 2010)

I really don't think geezer is talking about you Mook. I think everyone on here enjoys your informative posts.
I think he was referring to all this black flag nonsense. it seems the salesmen of this style of wing chun are just trying to bombard people with advertising by posting every single bit of information they can on forums. Go on pretty much any wing chun forum and you'll see threads like "black flag in HK", "black flag seminar in New York", "kenneth Lin takes a crap". well, maybe not the last one but you get my point, there are fresh threads on this style almost everyday, conveying information that most people don't care about.
There's nothing wrong with a bit of advertising but to me this seems like they're trying to force it down our throats with this whitewash ad campaign.

here's something funny. On one of the lineage charts of Black flag wing chun, it shows my sigung as one of the grandmasters of kenneth lin's teacher Viktor Leow, so I guess that makes me something like the great grandmaster uncle or something of  Black Flag wing chun LOL!
so, bow down mere mortals!! LOL.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh Okay my mistake I haven't really  been looking at the black flag stuff , I tried to read it but it just sounded like a load of *****.

For a second I thought he was talking about me , I was going to name myself _The Reverend Mook Jong Man.  _

_For on the  1st day the Lord created Mook Jong Man and his Wing Chun method , and he saw that it was good._

_The Lord sayeth that he who doth not follow the method of Mook Jong Man shall be cast into the fires of hell._

_For his way is the true and only way and the path to salvation , thou shall not worship false Wing Chun gods , for this way leads to crappy chi sau and the snotteth being beaten out of them._

_Amen._


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 24, 2010)

cwk said:


> I really don't think geezer is talking about you Mook. I think everyone on here enjoys your informative posts.
> I think he was referring to all this black flag nonsense. it seems the salesmen of this style of wing chun are just trying to bombard people with advertising by posting every single bit of information they can on forums. Go on pretty much any wing chun forum and you'll see threads like "black flag in HK", "black flag seminar in New York", "kenneth Lin takes a crap". well, maybe not the last one but you get my point, there are fresh threads on this style almost everyday, conveying information that most people don't care about.
> There's nothing wrong with a bit of advertising but to me this seems like they're trying to force it down our throats with this whitewash ad campaign.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah we can call you GRANDMASTER FLAGGY and THE FURIOUS FLAGS


_Don't push me , cause I'm close to the edge_
_ I'm trying not to lose my stance ah huh-huh-huh._      :bow:


----------



## bully (Sep 24, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> Oh Okay my mistake I haven't really been looking at the black flag stuff , I tried to read it but it just sounded like a load of *****.
> 
> For a second I thought he was talking about me , I was going to name myself _The Reverend Mook Jong Man. _
> 
> ...


 

Right, thats me converted.

Where do I send my $1000 joining fee?

Please forward me my white sash, gold silk suit and learning Wing Chun via DVD and the internet pack please.

Do I get a coloured flag?:uhyeah:


----------



## matsu (Sep 24, 2010)

lets let geezer explain himself.
 i,m sure the reverend mook has  misunderstood the post, i,m not sure i understand what was said in it.
so keep posting wherever you are mate,and keep your wing chun thoughts insights and advice coming.
and i for one would b visiting here much less often if a certain few members stopped posting.

matsu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2010)

Guys, if someones doing some 'sneaky advert style posting', please report the post/thread and we'll look into it.  The only adverts you should be seeing should have gone through me and contributed to my pizza fund.


----------



## Vajramusti (Sep 24, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Guys, if someones doing some 'sneaky advert style posting', please report the post/thread and we'll look into it.  The only adverts you should be seeing should have gone through me and contributed to my pizza fund.


---------------------------------------------------------------
The Black flag advertising deluge has gone on long enough- hasn't it?

joy chaudhuri


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 24, 2010)

bully said:


> Right, thats me converted.
> 
> Where do I send my $1000 joining fee?
> 
> ...


 
Bloody hell Bully your easily conned aren't you , I've got this Harbour Bridge thing you might be interested in buying too.


----------



## oaktree (Sep 24, 2010)

Since you guys have had a busy week in the forums thought I would let  you guys have  something to relax with:

Ip man movie:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjA0MjE0OTIw.html

Ip man2 movie:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjAzMDE5MjUy.html


----------



## qwksilver61 (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry all,I know....I drive with blinders on.....all I see is LT & EBMAS.....my apologies....


----------



## geezer (Sep 24, 2010)

cwk said:


> I really don't think geezer is talking about you Mook. I think everyone on here enjoys your informative posts.
> I think he was referring to all this black flag nonsense. it seems the salesmen of this style of wing chun are just trying to bombard people with advertising by posting every single bit of information they can on forums...



You nailed it, CWK. I don't even know what all this "Black Flag" stuff is all about, but I haven't encountered a sales pitch that overblown since William Cheung declared himself the only authentic "traditional" WC master and the "worlds greatest fighter" back in the 80's. Heck, even _he's_ mellowed by now. Sorry if I came off a bit cranky, but I'm just tired of all this stuff. 

And, Mook, I really do enjoy your posts... keep 'em coming!


----------



## yak sao (Sep 24, 2010)

geezer said:


> You nailed it, CWK. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 25, 2010)

yak sao said:


> geezer said:
> 
> 
> > You nailed it, CWK.
> ...


----------



## Nabakatsu (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow mook, you sure have a varied musical background now don'tcha?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 26, 2010)

geezer said:


> This used to be a nice place to hang out and get a variety of opinions. But lately I'm seeing a couple of threads swamped by what appears to be an endless string of _testimonials_ in favor of a certain, lesser known branch of WC. I'm all for learning about different branches and lineages... but this looks more like an advertising campaign. And it has about as much chance of converting the rest of us among the "unwashed masses" as those really annoying preachers that scream at you from the street corner. So my question is "What the heck is going on here?!?"


Tell me about it. It's not just WC its happening with Kenpo as well.
Sean


----------



## dungeonworks (Sep 26, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Flag_(band)

Dang!  I thought we were talking about Black Flag the band....:BSmeter:


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 26, 2010)

Nabakatsu said:


> Wow mook, you sure have a varied musical background now don'tcha?


 
Yeah mate , I'm mostly into heavy metal stuff like Iron Maiden , Metallica , Iced Earth.
My tastes are pretty varied I'm quite partial to some Johnny Cash as well.

But back when I was a young'n I didn't mind a bit of the old rap stuff like Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five , the songs had a message then but now its just all about bitches and ho's and busting a cap in yo ***.


----------



## matsu (Sep 27, 2010)

lmao at the mook....again !


----------

